# A Parnis Gmt...



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

I have had this one for about a month now. The more I wear it, the

more I like it.

While it doesnt seem to have a great power reserve, it does keep good time

and has drawn a few positive comments from colleagues.

46mm square not including the crown and 10mm deep, it's big, but not too heavy.

For the price, the build and the finish it's....Well I'm not complaining. Here are a few quick pics.


----------



## AlbertaTime (Aug 1, 2009)

The Parnis folks (and it sure doesn't seem to be just one seller) do seem to be going to some efforts to make their customers happy. By most reports the quality is very good for the dollars, and the fun factor is way, way high for the money spent--and that's always a good deal 

Very nice!


----------



## ktmog6uk (Aug 17, 2009)

AlbertaTime said:


> The Parnis folks (and it sure doesn't seem to be just one seller) do seem to be going to some efforts to make their customers happy. By most reports the quality is very good for the dollars, and the fun factor is way, way high for the money spent--and that's always a good deal
> 
> Very nice!


i have 3 parnis and for the cash you can't beat them! anyone have a link to a non ebay seller or a good ebay seller with a good range?


----------



## ktmog6uk (Aug 17, 2009)

AlbertaTime said:


> The Parnis folks (and it sure doesn't seem to be just one seller) do seem to be going to some efforts to make their customers happy. By most reports the quality is very good for the dollars, and the fun factor is way, way high for the money spent--and that's always a good deal
> 
> Very nice!


i have 3 parnis and for the cash you can't beat them! anyone have a link to a non ebay seller or a good ebay seller with a good range?


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Very smart!

Jon, have you tried Manbushijie (.com) - no idea if they're any good but they do have several for sale (plus MMs).

I'm tempted to grab a MO / FA Jones clone, if there's such a thing?

Cheers,

Guy


----------

